# remote garage opener for 2000 Altima GLE



## magikgirl56 (Apr 20, 2005)

I recently purchased a 2000 Altima GLE that did not have the owner's manual with it. Does anyone know how to program the universal remote on the driver's visor? I had one on my last vehicle, but I can't for the life of me remember how to do it. Thanks!


----------



## Teh00Alty (Jan 21, 2005)

sure...

check that link out, lists all the years for the altima and theyr manuals

http://www.nissan-techinfo.com/nissan/deptog.asp?dept_id=40


----------



## magikgirl56 (Apr 20, 2005)

Teh00Alty said:


> sure...
> 
> check that link out, lists all the years for the altima and theyr manuals
> 
> http://www.nissan-techinfo.com/nissan/deptog.asp?dept_id=40



Thank you! I was able to download the entire manual!!! No more searching for the remote! :fluffy:


----------

